# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Hanging 30kg from Titan stud frame shed

## arod

I have a 6x4m Goldstar stud frame shed that is a few years old and would like some advice regarding hanging a 4wd roof platform that weighs ~30kg from the roof.  
Ive attached a diagram which shows how I propose doing this, which essentially involves:  Screwing studs between the roof purlins either side of the centre studs and attaching pulley systems to these studs to raise/lower the platform and hold it in place during storageAttaching eyelights to the centre truss as a further point of attachment for the platform when in storage. 
Im hoping somebody can advise whether the shed is designed to take this kind of loading and whether the method I have proposed will work, or whether there is a better way to go about it given how the shed is designed / constructed. 
Appreciate any constructive help.  
Thanks

----------


## Marc

No one can answer the load factor question besides the manufacturer, we can only guess.
My guess is that 30 kg is not much if you can spread it between two points in the roof. 
The manner that you plan to use for attachment points can be a problem. I wouldn't drill any metal component of the structure and only use U bolts or similar gadget to hang wrapping around the structure.

----------


## Spottiswoode

30kg isn’t much. It should be strong enough for blokes to stand on the roof while constructing it shouldn’t it?

----------


## Moondog55

_"Goldstar uses a 75mm steel stud frame similar to houses, the frames  and Trusses are Henrob self piercing industrial riveted together in the  factory which makes building this shed a one person job!_  _The Roof trusses are designed for full load bearing yet are light  enough to be lifted by one person. The heavy-duty roof battens are 25%  stronger than all the others and being from Queensland it's designed for  all cyclone prone areas."  _ I'd be using webbing loops myself secured around the top frame member of the truss and not using the top-hat battens

----------

